# Attn Bounty Hunters $1,000,000 Reward for Christopher Dorner



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

LAPD is offering a Million Dollar Reward for this nutcase! To bad it isn't DEAD or ALIVE!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Supposedly the guy, (or someone who looks like the guy), was sighted in Northridge, less than 4 miles from our Northridge house. Apparently the police have set up a command post and they also evacuated Lowes hardware store.

Of course, with a $1,000,000 reward no doubt there's going to be a lot of "sightings" before this is over.

I bet the guy committed suicide somewhere in the mountains near where his truck was found. He has to know this will not end well for him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

After reading part of his "manifesto" where he claims racism was why he got fired from the LAPD. I think he is too self centered and egotistical to end his own life. Time will tell.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Couldn't believe how they shot up innocent people, throwing all kinds of lead into vehicles not killing anyone fortunately. They can't shoot straight so if it had been Dorner they'd be dead meat, wrong vehicles wrong sex, wrong race! Scary!
There has already been a rash of sightings everywhere. Where's Waldo? Problay holing up & waiting is my bet! Something smells here also, why would a guy go bananas if he wasn't telling the truth about his training officer. Cover up? No justification anyway it's tossed. :-k


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Also looks like maybe he was on roids or maybe chocolate ice cream :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> *Couldn't believe how they shot up innocent people, throwing all kinds of lead into vehicles not killing anyone fortunately. They can't shoot straight so if it had been Dorner they'd be dead meat, wrong vehicles wrong sex, wrong race! Scary!*
> There has already been a rash of sightings everywhere. Where's Waldo? Problay holing up & waiting is my bet! Something smells here also, why would a guy go bananas if he wasn't telling the truth about his training officer. Cover up? No justification anyway it's tossed. :-k


Thats the most scary thing out of everything. Shooting up and wounding innocent people just because they drove the same car is just crazy and unacceptable.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/07/lapd-shooting-at-innocent-people_n_2638701.html


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

guy is probably gonna spill the beans about something?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> guy is probably gonna spill the beans about something?


 Nah, hes just a nutter. Most likely has issues such as PSD, is on SRI's etc. Oh and I think hes racist to boot.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> After reading part of his "manifesto" where he claims racism was why he got fired from the LAPD. I think he is too self centered and egotistical to end his own life. Time will tell.


Unfortunately racism actually has been an issue with LAPD, and I also believe if someone thinks racism no longer exists, they need to remove their rose colored glasses.

I read the manifesto too, even if his claims are 100% accurate, it's obviously not valid reason for killing anyone.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Unfortunately racism actually has been an issue with LAPD, and I also believe if someone thinks racism no longer exists, they need to remove their rose colored glasses.
> 
> I read the manifesto too, even if his claims are 100% accurate, it's obviously not valid reason for killing anyone.


Dam, shooting innocent folks. I guess we all do look a like. Glad im in Texas.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> LAPD is offering a Million Dollar Reward for this nutcase! To bad it isn't DEAD or ALIVE!


Yeah, and apparently they want you to try and get him with a booby-trap or something. Because in California, when some crazed-and-armed former police officer is on the loose, the first line of defense is for citizens to disarm themselves. Not stay at home, lock your doors, be watchful, and call the police with anything suspicious. No, just lay down your weapons, it's just a crazed cop-killer on the loose, everything will be fine.
http://www.palookavillepost.com/201...-down-their-weapons-during-statewide-manhunt/

I realize a lot of wannabe-militants are going to be going a bit gung-ho, especially w/ a cool million dollars on the line, but that struck me a bit odd.

-Cheers


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

dewon fields said:


> Dam, shooting innocent folks. I guess we all do look a like. Glad im in Texas.


??? Not sure I understand your point, can you please clarify?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Suicide bombers ain't got nothing one this asshole.

He has 4 or 5 states on high alert, Mexico watching for him, airports on alert, guns drawn cops at intersections, multi area manhunts involving up to 400 police.

This is what one guy can do? WTF?](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Yeah, and apparently they want you to try and get him with a booby-trap or something. Because in California, when some crazed-and-armed former police officer is on the loose, the first line of defense is for citizens to disarm themselves. Not stay at home, lock your doors, be watchful, and call the police with anything suspicious. No, just lay down your weapons, it's just a crazed cop-killer on the loose, everything will be fine.
> http://www.palookavillepost.com/201...-down-their-weapons-during-statewide-manhunt/
> 
> I realize a lot of wannabe-militants are going to be going a bit gung-ho, especially w/ a cool million dollars on the line, but that struck me a bit odd.
> ...


I got the truck packed and just loaded "CALIFORNIA HERE I COME" on my I Phone. I need a few bucks!:grin:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I got the truck packed and just loaded "CALIFORNIA HERE I COME" on my I Phone. I need a few bucks!:grin:


Good luck! I don't think Feinstein will mind if you use one of these:









Here are some good instructions on building a net trap:








http://margosupplies.com/public/canadian1/product_support/live_traps/bow_net_trap_instructions.htm

Probably safe to use one of those, don't you think? :roll: 

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Good luck! I don't think Feinstein will mind if you use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Good luck! I don't think Feinstein will mind if you use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask Thomas if he wanted to go! I figured he can use those things. I'm packing a UZI for myself.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was going to ask Thomas if he wanted to go! I figured he can use those things. I'm packing a UZI for myself.


:grin:

-Cheers


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> ??? Not sure I understand your point, can you please clarify?


When you confuse two Mexican ladies for Chris D. you are differently a skilled officer. The trucks didn't even match. Hopefully they'll catch him soon.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

dewon fields said:


> When you confuse two Mexican ladies for Chris D. you are differently a skilled officer. The trucks didn't even match. Hopefully they'll catch him soon.


got it, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was going to ask Thomas if he wanted to go! I figured he can use those things. I'm packing a UZI for myself.


I wouldn't go to California even for a million dollars


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was going to ask Thomas if he wanted to go! I figured he can use those things. I'm packing a UZI for myself.


Please stay home.We already have trained professionals shooting innocent people. We don't need a bunch of micro-phallused idiots trying to live out their Bruce Willis fantasies. Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Please stay home.We already have trained professionals shooting innocent people. We don't need a bunch of micro-phallused idiots trying to live out their Bruce Willis fantasies. Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.


Speaking of idiots, why don't you tag along so I have some clown to used for target practice.#-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I wouldn't go to California even for a million dollars


Damn, we could have been the Over The Hill Gang!:grin:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Speaking of idiots, why don't you tag along so I have some clown to used for target practice.#-o


I'm easy to find. :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I wouldn't go to California even for a million dollars



No way! Everyone knows it's going to fall in the ocean. 8-[ 8-[


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

wow.....remind me never to joke about the size of a man's penis!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.

Speaking of idiots, why don't you tag along so I have some clown to used for target practice._


C'mon, guys. What might be a little funny over a beer can be awfully "not-so" in type.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> No way! Everyone knows it's going to fall in the ocean. 8-[ 8-[




Luckily, many are majoring in surfing in college. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> wow.....remind me never to joke about the size of a man's penis!!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol:



Ya think?:-D


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> No way! Everyone knows it's going to fall in the ocean. 8-[ 8-[


Wait, are we talking about California or Lee's penis? 

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.
> 
> Speaking of idiots, why don't you tag along so I have some clown to used for target practice._
> 
> ...


OK, OK, I will stop! It's a boring snowed in day here so having a bit of fun!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Please stay home.We already have trained professionals shooting innocent people. We don't need a bunch of micro-phallused idiots trying to live out their Bruce Willis fantasies. Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.


I'll go out on a limb and say Lee was probably being facetious.

-Cheers


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Well being a Californian (family here since 1790) I just want everyone else out there to know everything blows Eastward from here, so you must be special :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Wait, are we talking about California or Lee's penis?
> 
> -Cheers


I've been worried about it falling off. The "Old Lady" is in Costa Rica for a week minding the store and I'm bored and snowed in here.#-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I'll go out on a limb and say Lee was probably being facetious.
> 
> -Cheers


So does this mean I need to unpack the truck?:-D


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> So does this mean I need to unpack the truck?:-D


Well, I mean if Thomas is not going, what's the point? 

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> Well being a Californian (family here since 1790) I just want everyone else out there to know everything blows Eastward from here, so you must be special :lol:



Here in the Midwest we catch the good stuff and let the rest go on to the East Coast. :grin:;-)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you.
> 
> Speaking of idiots, why don't you tag along so I have some clown to used for target practice._
> 
> ...


Innocent people being shot or killed, police corruption, another vet going off the rails and a citizenry that is scared shitless of both the cops and bad guy. Nothing about this is funny to me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree.

And neither is "Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you." I know that many of us are right here, close to all this, making it even less funny. People use humor to de-stress. Let's please not attack each other about it, though. That's all I'm saying.

All of us. 


Thank you.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Innocent people being shot or killed, police corruption, another vet going off the rails and a citizenry that is scared shitless of both the cops and bad guy. Nothing about this is funny to me.


Right. Good thinking, especially when you took that opoortunity to make a personal jab at an old fella just trying to make light of things while he was home alone and a bit bored. You think he doesn't have the capacity to see this for what it is?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Right. Good thinking, especially when you took that opoortunity to make a personal jab at an old fella just trying to make light of things whiile he was home alone and a bit bored. You think he doesn't have the capacity to see this for what it is?


+1


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Right. Good thinking, especially when you took that opoortunity to make a personal jab at an old fella just trying to make light of things while he was home alone and a bit bored. You think he doesn't have the capacity to see this for what it is?


I really do see this for exactly what it is. I'm not going senile yet!

I still have family and some very close friends in SOCAL. I used to live in Rancho Cucamonga at the base of Mt Baldy and my real estate office was in Chino.

I off roaded all through those mountains around Mt Baldy and Big Bear literally hundreds of times.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee I think you should just crawl back in bed and pull the covers over your head and start again tomorrow....first Christopher castes aspersions regarding the size of your penis and then Nicole basically calls you a senile old fart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol:

Nicole: 60s are the new 30s
:wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee I think you should just crawl back in bed and pull the covers over your head and start again tomorrow....first Christopher castes aspersions regarding the size of your penis and then Nicole basically calls you a senile old fart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol:


If my kid didn't have a snow day off today, I would make up a pitcher of COCO LOCOS to try to get over my misery.:grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If my kid didn't have a snow day off today, I would make up a pitcher of COCO LOCOS to try to get over my misery.:grin:


COCO LOCOS.........................mmmmmmm sounds goooooooood!
:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> COCO LOCOS.........................mmmmmmm sounds goooooooood!
> :grin:


You have no idea how jealous I am of my wife's trip to CR this week. She is there on business for our store but I dream about my favorite thatched roof, beach front cantina under the palm and coconuts trees sipping on COCO LOCOS. That's especially true today looking out at snow and no beach babes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Did someone call for an old fart?????
Susan, Lee and a couple of us are pushing really close to the new 40 now. :lol:;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Did someone call for an old fart?????
> Susan, Lee and a couple of us are pushing really close to the new 40 now. :lol:;-)


And don't think I'm pleased about it!](*,)


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I agree.
> 
> And neither is "Stay home and give a kid a hug so he dosen't turn into you."


Yeah... it was not meant to be funny.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It appears that there is a firefight going on with Dorner now near Big Bear. Unconfirmed that possibly 2 cops wounded.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

dewon fields said:


> When you confuse two Mexican ladies for Chris D. you are differently a skilled officer. The trucks didn't even match. Hopefully they'll catch him soon.


 
Don't forget the skinny white surfer who had his car rammed then shot at by the PD. His truck didn't match and he don't look much like Chris D.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Yeah... it was not meant to be funny.


Is this post really necessary?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Is this post really necessary?


Wow seriously? A philosophical question??? Hey ask Descartes!!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It was more rhetorical then philosophical and I'd never put Des Cartes before Des Horses


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

kerry engels said:


> Don't forget the skinny white surfer who had his car rammed then shot at by the PD. His truck didn't match and he don't look much like Chris D.


I know this thread isn't in fun, and hope for the success of dorners demize, but...I love the hitchhiker Kai's tenacity, if more were like him, the world would spin with less sqeaks.
http://laughingsquid.com/smash-smas...itchhiker-as-remixed-by-the-gregory-brothers/


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

What did he do?


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> What did he do?


I mistook the quote I used for another skinny white guy getting hit. sorry!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like Dorner offed himself when cornered by the San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department in a remote cabin. Two more cops shot, one died. The cabin burned to the ground so
positive ID will wait for an autopsy. Glad it's over and hope the
Sheriffs Department gets the reward (but I doubt it :-()


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Steve Estrada said:


> Couldn't believe how they shot up innocent people, throwing all kinds of lead into vehicles not killing anyone fortunately. They can't shoot straight so if it had been Dorner they'd be dead meat, wrong vehicles wrong sex, wrong race! Scary!
> There has already been a rash of sightings everywhere. Where's Waldo? Problay holing up & waiting is my bet! Something smells here also, why would a guy go bananas if he wasn't telling the truth about his training officer. Cover up? No justification anyway it's tossed. :-k


I agree something stinks. Who the heck is spotting this guy? Ray Charles?!!!! How do you shoot 3 people 2 Hispanic (1 female) and a white guy? 

Allegedly this dept. or precinct is shrouded in corruption and all kinds of crap, so what REALLY happened? Did he just snap or is there more to this story? He is a murderer. Not condoning that at all. But when does any agency offer up one million dollars for somebody? Rarely. If they can catch him and/or kill him quick there won't be a need for any "further investigation." Be careful of what is reported. They only report what they want you to hear and judge. What is the truth? Who knows? He could just be a nut job, but he could also just be a scapegoat or target of some kind.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Looks like Dorner offed himself when cornered by the San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department in a remote cabin. Two more cops shot, one died. The cabin burned to the ground so
> positive ID will wait for an autopsy. Glad it's over and hope the
> Sheriffs Department gets the reward (but I doubt it :-()


This is a story where I'd have liked to have seen Dorner brought in alive and to at least find out what set him off. All joking aside, _something_ set him off and while I do not condone his actions I am interested in finding out what happened. They seemed intent on killing him rather than bringing him in and there have been nasty accusations with the LAPD. Maybe I'm a bleeding heart, however I'd still like to know what drove a former Navy vet to do this after being fired. I would still not condone his actions, and it's hard for me to believe some are viewing him as a hero, however it might give us a look into his state of mind and the circumstances surrounding this.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't care what set him off. You get fired unfairly? You file a lawsuit and collect a lot of $$$$$. You don't kill four people NONE of whom belonged to the LAPD. May Dorner rot in hell and his four victims RIP. Condolences to the victims families.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't care what set him off. You get fired unfairly? You file a lawsuit and collect a lot of $$$$$. You don't kill four people NONE of whom belonged to the LAPD.


Well, yeah, there is that. I do care though, perhaps partly on a purely clinical level. I still believe he made the absolute wrong decision on a number of levels, I cannot overstate that, and his victims and their friends & families deserve our condolensces. It just seems like one of those stories where there may be a lot going on under the surface.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Well, yeah, there is that. I do care though, perhaps partly on a purely clinical level. I still believe he made the absolute wrong decision on a number of levels, I cannot overstate that, and his victims and their friends & families deserve our condolensces. It just seems like one of those stories where there may be a lot going on under the surface.
> 
> -Cheers


I also wonder why a number of years passed by before he went totally bonkers.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> This is a story where I'd have liked to have seen Dorner brought in alive and to at least find out what set him off. All joking aside, _something_ set him off and while I do not condone his actions I am interested in finding out what happened. They seemed intent on killing him rather than bringing him in and there have been nasty accusations with the LAPD. Maybe I'm a bleeding heart, however I'd still like to know what drove a former Navy vet to do this after being fired. I would still not condone his actions, and it's hard for me to believe some are viewing him as a hero, however it might give us a look into his state of mind and the circumstances surrounding this.
> 
> -Cheers


 
Very sad for the families of the victims.

A wolf kills sheep or cattle. You kill it you don't ask it why. Fortunately humans can read and learn that this will be their outcome. So hopefully his burning up in that house for the choices he made will stop one killer. Make their outcome real to them and unpleasant.

People don't like hearing how little control they have over themselves any more than people like to hear their dog is a conditioned response animal, but.... 

how much do they spend on Superbowl commercials and why? Because there are people who DO go out and buy after watching. Operant conditioning. Food, beer, good times, commercial tells you to buy a car. You do it.

Violent movie, popcorn, friends, good times at the movies......

watch some LTC Dave Grossman videos on youtube. You wont wonder why this stuff is happening now, more frequently.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Someone sent me a picture of Dorners booking photo. It was a pile of ashes. Now that is cop humor. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

That's funny no matter who you are.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> That's funny no matter who you are.


Agree


----------

